# How do I set up a hotspot, and connect all users connected to the hotspot to an vpn with my FreeBSD Server?



## zc4r (Jul 31, 2022)

I want to be able to connect any device to the FreeBSD Server and automatically through (tunneling?) to a VPN. I've managed to get the hotspot working but I can never get the devices to go through the VPN.

Could someone assist me with this setup?


Thanks


----------

